# First time on a horse for 25 years!



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Good luck. I took some pee-poor lessons when I was in my early 20s, didn't learn squat (other than the instructor was very pretty), then didn't ride again until we bought horses at 50. Perhaps the hardest part for me was (and is) getting an older body stretched out loose enough to ride OK. That, and a much stronger sense of my own mortality...:wink:


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

That's me exactly! I'm much more aware of what I can break now haha
I've got a new hat (just buying that was an experience - had to have it fitted etc - i'm sure when I bought one when I was younger, it was just plonked on my head and that was it!)! and the thought of getting my leg up and mounting makes me want to curl up and die (I'm sure my bones have fused as i've got older) :lol:

The last couple of times I rode was on a bucking bronco (seriously) who managed to throw me off  and give me a good kick in the side - I swear I had a horseshoe print on my leg after that - my friend and I swapped horses and she was bucked around the field while she laughed her head off - the very last time was a lovely day trek with a local riding club, cantering along the fields - i'll aim to keep that memory in mind tomorrow......................


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I hadn't ridden seriously since I had a horse in my latter teens and early 20's till I decided to buy my horse Joey. I have never felt so excited as the day I went out horse shopping since I was a child. It was an unbelievable experience! I needed a refresher so I read some books etc... as my lesson days were over 20 years ago and mere cobwebs in my brain. I was surprised at how fast I was able to learn as I was much more focused as a mature adult and some of the things I had learned were still there. I just needed to start riding again to find them. I honestly think I'm a better rider now than I was before. 

I wish you all the best with your lessons tomorrow! I've never looked back since I started back riding and it's been over 5 years and 3 horses later. You'll do great.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I suggest that you learn to do groundwork with a horse, like Parelli's 7 Games, before riding. The skills & confidence that you gain, as well as the relationship that you build with your horse, all translate to in-the-saddle time, for the benefit of both you & horse, including greater safety.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

here's to you, dear, and a wonderful first ride!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Good luck! Let us know how your lesson goes. 

A few weeks ago, I also got back in the saddle. I've only been out of riding for three years but I can still understand your nervous/excitement feeling. 

Relax and have fun!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, after almost cancelling my lesson - seriously, I haven't felt butterflies like those I had yesterday, :shock: I told my instructor how nervous I was and she thought I meant "faint" nervous. I laughed that off as I wasn't but I was soooooo jittery - luckily the horse didn't pick up on it - she was a sweet mare called April.
We tacked her up, led her to the arena and the minute I sat on her my nerves went - instantly!
We spent the lesson walking mostly while I walked her round and directed her - my posture is excellent (one less thing to think about haha) and then I even had a little trot at the end! I smiled all the way though.
The instructor (very calm and reassuring thank goodness) said we'd work on more direction and trotting next week and I honestly can't wait.
I felt such a sense of accomplishment when i'd finished and at 41 couldn't believe i'd finally ridden a horse again!
To anyone who's having doubts, don't! Just go ahead and jump on 
I just wish I hadn't given up all those years ago but it's **** good to be back in the saddle again :lol:
Thanks for all your well wishes - i think i'll keep updating on here (if for nothing else, I can look back on this and see where I started) and roll on next Monday


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

you enjoy yourself. go at your own pace. put out of your mind what you think you "should" do and do what feels good. if you walk around the arena and come off your horse and are smiling, then you're in a good place. we have to train ourselves like we train animals, push, teach, but make sure you stop in a positive place so we want to come back again. 

HAVE FUN!! good luck!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I am SOO glad you decided to go ahead and go back to riding. WHen my daugher purchased a small horse farm, it had been FORTY YEARS since I had been on a horse. I purchased a 2 year old mare for trail riding (instead of the 15 + old gelding I had been intending to purchase. LOL) Fortunately, i was never frightened, but I will say that I am much more aware of what could happen if I fell at my age (60) and have no interest in jumping, which is what i used to do. I LOVE going trail riding, and hope to keep at it for as long as I can haul myself onto my poor patient horse. . All I wonder now is why the heck did it take so long to get back in the saddle!! Good luck, and HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!! Here is a picture of me and Nibbles (she just turned 3) on a trail ride.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope you enjoy yourself!!!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you all and well done to other "long out of the saddle" riders like myself - Custom Canines - I know what you mean about knowing what you can break now lol - i'll get a photo of me when I get up the courage to let someone come and watch me haha.

I'm still smiling and feel so proud of myself :clap: and my family are so happy too! This is probably the first thing i've done for me (without joining in my families activities) since my first son was born almost 22 years ago. Of course I wouldn't change a day with my children, but it's nice to have this for me - although my youngest (who showed great promise in the saddle a couple of years back when riding) has decided he'd like to start again when I move onto group lessons and my eldest son said he may as well come along too but hey - the more the merrier :lol:.

Still can't persuade hubby to hop on though lol x


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Do this for YOU! Whoever wants to join in at some point-fine, but for now-get your confidence & have some fun.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Cacowgirl said:


> Do this for YOU! Whoever wants to join in at some point-fine, but for now-get your confidence & have some fun.


I'm having far too much fun to stop :happydance:xx


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, Lesson number 2 under my belt (or should I say saddle) today .

I have trotted for half an hour and wow, my legs are shaky - nothing to do with being unfit of course or using muscles that haven't had to work for 20 or so years  haha! I haven't had as many reminders about my arm/hand position today, but am finding it difficult to keep the horse going whilst trotting. Last week I had a little trot at the end of the lesson and felt out of balance, but once I knew where my bum should be, balance restored which felt much much better. I'm not pulling on the reigns (anymore lol) so the horse isn't getting mixed signals, i'm just finding it difficult to keep my legs wrapped round and the pressure on whilst in trot - so next week, i'm going to trot without stirrups - my instructor said this'll make me wrap my legs round and that's the feeling i'll need to emulate when I have my stirrups back so I can't wait for then!

I feel that when i'm trotting (English style, rising trot - tried the sitting trot today - how bouncy is that?) my balance is pushing my legs down, rather than round the hourse if that makes any sense.

Anyway, roll on next week - this is fantastic :clap:


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Keep up the god work! It only gets better!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Lesson number 2 already? Well, you're hooked, good girl!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Sorry for the typo. Maybe it means something more profound. I'll try again. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Lesson 3 last week saw more trotting around and trying to get my horse to move forward without me putting all the effort in! I admit, I was struggling to put in practice what my instructor was telling me although I could feel what I was doing wrong, it was doing it right that I struggled with. I still left on a high and yesterdays lesson was more trotting, but this time around barrels so I worked on my direction also.
Making the horse move forward seemed to be my biggest difficulty, so I was told to sit in the trot and not do the rising trot.
I bounced all over for a while until I found the right rhythm and then "whoosh" - April (my trusty steed) was off! That's what my instructor meant when she said the way I sat would make a difference (I could feel myself leaning forward in the rising trot but it was like gravity was pulling my head forward  and just wouldn't klet it go back).

Now i'd finally got what i should have been doing (and I was only reminded about my hand position twice in the whole lesson which is a change to every few minutes the weeks before haha), that's what i'll be working at next week - sitting trot and pushing the horse forward and making her do the work instead of me doing it all! My instructor jumped on my rather sedate horse at the end of the lesson and the difference was amazing. My horse has energy! I could see what i was doing (wrong) in the seat and what my instructor did right and to be honest I do know when I get it right, it feels better and so much more secure, it's just keeping the rhythm when I find it - she's really easy to talk to and has so much patience (I do ask rather a lot of questions) but she said it's sometimes easier to teach an older person as they will keep asking if they don't understand.

She's suggested that i might want to video my lesson and then she can go through my positions etc which if I can remember, i'll do next week but she said i'm improving each week and next week we'll have a little canter if i'm comfortable doing so - I can't wait! 

I just hope it's cooler next week and the horse flies give me a break ;-)


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Lesson 5:
Today i finally let my son and his girlfriend (she rides also - and much better than I do haha) come and watch me so as well as my instructor, I had an audience - albeit an audience of 2 .
We had a trot, then concentrated on the sitting trot so I could feel when I had her moving, instead of me doing all the work.
That came more easily and thankfully she did the work more frequently this week, then I rode without stirrups! Riding English meant I don't have the knobbly bit to hold on to on the saddle and boy could I have done with it. I managed (just about) to trot without stirrups :shock: but found myself bringing my legs up and wrapping them round as though i was kneeling - but did find it helpful when I was corrected and told to straighten my legs and wrap them under April. And she responded and whoosh - we were off again! So I knew my "lazy" lesson horse responds as she should do - if I give her the right signals! When I found the rhythm, I imagined I looked almost graceful - my graceful however, is being hot, sweaty, and with the biggest smile on my face all lesson...........
I did find it made me have a better position when I trotted again with stirrups and am finding it much easier to trot around barrels/obstacles now too!
At the end of the lesson, my instructor asked if i wanted a little canter and I jumped at the chance. She explained what to do (the paddock we use has letters at different points around the outside on the fence - a, b, c, d etc so I was told to walk to a, go into a rising trot at b, into a sitting trot at c, then give her a squeeze and she'd know what to do and she did. 
I don't remember it being that bouncy (or me being that bouncy haha) when cantering and used to go for day trail rides cantering most of the day when I was younger but i can't wait until next week when it's more of the same and another lesson in cantering. 
Seriously, I'm enjoying myself so much, I love it! :happydance:


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Glad to hear you're making progress and still enjoying your lessons.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm glad you're having so much fun, it only takes one lesson and then you're hooked .


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

_Thankyou all!_

_I'm definitely hooked - had another lesson on Saturday - a group lesson this time. I'd expected a load of experienced riders (bearing in mind this is only my 6th ride!), but to my surprise, after the shock of being the oldest by only ummm 35 years or so  , I was actually able to keep up with the "best" rider on the lesson and better than the others so I feel confident in having other group lessons now - much cheaper and a longer time to ride, although i'll be keeping to my private lessons also for a while yet as I feel I actually learn there, then practice it at the group lessons._

_I didn't canter at the group lesson, instead practiced trotting, turning etc - i'm definitely able to keep my horse moving now - not as much stop start etc going on so an improvement there._

_The owner of the riding stables came to watch - she's a 60 something lady with probably as much experience with horses (she taught me way back when) so the pressure was on! But to my delight, she was really impressed :happydance:._

_Each lesson makes me excited for the next - I can't wait until next year when I'm hopefully good enough to ride Foxy - I'm holding off the temptation to buy a saddle until after Christmas time as I know I'll want to get on her straight away if we have one and I definitely need more practice before I do that but i'm in no rush - she's not going anywhere and can only benefit from me getting more experience :lol:._

_Roll on Saturday - no private lesson this week as there's a gala on, but I'll settle for my group session instead. x_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Reckyroo said:


> Lesson 5:
> Today i finally let my son and his girlfriend (she rides also - and much better than I do haha) come and watch me so as well as my instructor, I had an audience - albeit an audience of 2 .
> We had a trot, then concentrated on the sitting trot so I could feel when I had her moving, instead of me doing all the work.
> That came more easily and thankfully she did the work more frequently this week, then I rode without stirrups! Riding English meant I don't have the knobbly bit to hold on to on the saddle and boy could I have done with it. I managed (just about) to trot without stirrups :shock: but found myself bringing my legs up and wrapping them round as though i was kneeling - but did find it helpful when I was corrected and told to straighten my legs and wrap them under April. And she responded and whoosh - we were off again! So I knew my "lazy" lesson horse responds as she should do - if I give her the right signals! When I found the rhythm, I imagined I looked almost graceful - my graceful however, is being hot, sweaty, and with the biggest smile on my face all lesson...........
> ...


So happy for you! that is fantastic news and update! hope to hear more about your next rides and hopefully get some pictures to go along with it to mark the event!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

My2Geldings said:


> So happy for you! that is fantastic news and update! hope to hear more about your next rides and hopefully get some pictures to go along with it to mark the event!


Haha pictures? Now that will be fun :wink: xx


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

I love hearing about your lessons! I'm into month two with mine. I've had well over 6 lessons and have yet to canter lol. I'm still working on my rising (posting) trot. Who knew there could be so many different things to remember to do at the same time _while_ excerising? My legs get shaky too after trotting for a while, we just need practice and to build those muscles! (More horsey time..yes..mwuahaha) I'm so happy you're having fun, keep us updated


----------



## LilacsBloom (Jun 30, 2013)

So exciting! You sound thrilled to be riding again. : ). I'm having my third lesson today, but my pace will be slower than yours as I have been on horses before but don't have the same foundation you do. It's fun to be riding though! Love hearing about your lessons! : )


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Another private lesson yesterday which saw me trotting round barrels again - but as they say practice makes perfect .

The owner of the stables watched again and I was being told to put the weight into my heels - I said there was no weight from my knee downwards so really didn't need the bottom half of my leg  (too many things to think of at once haha) so she came into the lesson and pushed and poked me until i was sitting as I should have been and had been for the first couple of lessons until I started to slouch and got lazy) and it certainly made a difference. From the sidelines, as my instructor told me what to do, the owner would shout "KNEES", "BOTTOM" - to remind me to keep my position and it made a difference in my balance but must have been a sight to see from the sidelines - luckily i'm not self-consious - i'm having far too much fun to be bothered what people think!

Today i had another group lesson and took my youngest son along. He's rode before but never had proper lessons and was somewhat reluctant! Until he got on a horse! He had an instructor at his side on the ground for the lesson as i'd asked them to start him as a beginner and teach him the correct way to do everything - by the end of the lesson he was trotting around barrels (minus the instructor) and the next time he goes, wants a different horse as his wasn't able to trot over the poles as is prone to lameness and he WANT'S to trot over the poles! He was told to hold onto the front of the saddle while he trotted and after a couple of rounds, asked if he had to as he didn't want to hold on. He's now hooked :lol: but to be honest, he'll be overtaking me soon as he's a natural :wink: and I can't wait. #proudmum 

I haven't cantered since last week - i'm happy to concentrate on my trotting for a while longer, but I am finding it easier to get the horse going, keep her in trot (she's not the lazy horse you'd think as long as I give her the right signals) and steer - I don't feel i'm having to run over everything in my head as much so it must be sinking in. 

We're on holiday for a few weeks now so i'll be missing a couple of weeks of lessons, so as much as i'm looking forward to a break, i'll be glad to get back to my riding :happydance:


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

LilacsBloom said:


> So exciting! You sound thrilled to be riding again. : ). I'm having my third lesson today, but my pace will be slower than yours as I have been on horses before but don't have the same foundation you do. It's fun to be riding though! Love hearing about your lessons! : )


Thankyou and well done :hug:

It's nice to know people are interested in my progress - it's surprising just how quick you can progress though - in a few short weeks, i'm surprised at how far i've come although i've still a loooonnnggg way to go yet until I get on my horse :lol: xx


----------



## BeccaF (Jun 26, 2013)

It sounds like you're doing great. When I had a couple of group lessons, I totally messed up the traffic!! Hehehe

I think it's great that there's a lot of people here coming back to riding after years off. Everyone sounds so excited.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Boy, she's pretty, and you look so happy, you're just glowing!! I haven't ridden in 10-15 years for different reasons. The last horses we had, we sold because we had to board, and I hate boarding. I'm a very private person, and we couldn't just enjoy our horses in quiet solitude.* *Plus, I had a BF who was not a horsey person, had never ridden, and could not see with his own eyes the right way to ride. Riding with him was very embarrassing, both horses neck reined very well, yet he would grab a rein in each hand, hold each hand up as high as it would go, sit way forward and stooped over, darn, I wish I had a video to show!! It was the most embarrassing and ludicrous sight you have ever seen, and we would go out on the road, and people would be laughing and pointing!! 
Then, I became disabled, I have neurapathy from diabetes, a fractured neck, and arthritis on my spine. I was just given a mare, but it willl be quite some time before I can ride her. I did sit in a saddle at the tack store, just to see what size, and it felt just like home!!! Thanks for sharing your story, and being such an inspiration. I have always been a sucker for a gorgeous palomino.
*


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Reckyroo said:


> The owner of the stables watched again and I was being told to put the weight into my heels - I said there was no weight from my knee downwards so really didn't need the bottom half of my leg  (too many things to think of at once haha) so she came into the lesson and pushed and poked me until i was sitting as I should have been and had been for the first couple of lessons until I started to slouch and got lazy) and it certainly made a difference.


Lol getting the weight down is how you stay soft on the horse! Your logic is funny lol

I'm glad you had a nice lesson though!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Lol getting the weight down is how you stay soft on the horse! Your logic is funny lol
> 
> I'm glad you had a nice lesson though!


Haha - I think it's the age thing that mens I can just tell them what i'm doing or not doing - i know what I should be doing but making my body obey is a whole different matter (whereas my youngest son was as quiet as a mouse yesterday whilst riding - most unusual for him), but I may as well have had no limbs from the knees down as I wasn't using them at all  until I was shouted at from the sidelines :happydance:


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

cowgirllinda1952 said:


> *Boy, she's pretty, and you look so happy, you're just glowing!! I haven't ridden in 10-15 years for different reasons. The last horses we had, we sold because we had to board, and I hate boarding. I'm a very private person, and we couldn't just enjoy our horses in quiet solitude.* *Plus, I had a BF who was not a horsey person, had never ridden, and could not see with his own eyes the right way to ride. Riding with him was very embarrassing, both horses neck reined very well, yet he would grab a rein in each hand, hold each hand up as high as it would go, sit way forward and stooped over, darn, I wish I had a video to show!! It was the most embarrassing and ludicrous sight you have ever seen, and we would go out on the road, and people would be laughing and pointing!! *
> *Then, I became disabled, I have neurapathy from diabetes, a fractured neck, and arthritis on my spine. I was just given a mare, but it willl be quite some time before I can ride her. I did sit in a saddle at the tack store, just to see what size, and it felt just like home!!! Thanks for sharing your story, and being such an inspiration. I have always been a sucker for a gorgeous palomino.*


Thankyou, but that isn't me on the horse (not had anyone to photograph my riding yet - i probably make it sound better than I'm really doing so I think i'll just revel in my imaginary world class horse riding for a few more weeks yet before I have anyone record my riding for you all to see :lol but CustomCanines, we all think you look fab :clap:

I loved your story about your BF - just read it to my hubby who laughed as hard as I did - oh, I wish you'd had a video too :wink:

Big hugs and wishes that you'll be back in the saddle sometime :hug:xx


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, after a looong break, I rode again on Tuesday. A friend has offeed to give me lessons and after scaling her mammoth 18hh Irish Draft giant, I resumed my learning. It honestly felt harder to trot, possibly because he ws so wide to sit on,and i'm only 5'1" but after the initial shock, and the fact he was so good, I finally felt the weight in my heels - yeay! 
A couple of suggestions from my friend made all the diffrence in my seat - instead of gripping with my knees, I found I was bringing my legs up underneath me - almost jockey like - which I certainly am not! So a few suggestions from her and i'd cracked it. I only set off trotting an the wrong leg twice (althouh that was luck rather than skill). Haha
I am seriously sore now - my muscles are screaming and walking is actually difficult - so roll on next week when I start cantering again - Woohoo 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I was "horseless" for almost a year & it is so good to be back in the saddle, & doing all the horse chores once again. The hardest part is getting the feed in-I used to only live 3 doors down from the feed store, now town is over twenty miles away & there is not much selection. But our new Tractor Supply Store should be opening soon, & they are very close to the freeway exit, so no "town driving". The other feed stores are scattered over a large area & one is almost impossible to get the hay & that is w/a truck-using a trailer-Forget It! They seriously need to reconfigure the loading up of the hay. And maybe get some covered storage for it also! 

So enjoy your riding & if a horse is in your future know that there are lots of things to think about-many of them our of your control. I still have to find a vet-the prices here are quite high ( I hear) & not too many good endorsements. Luckily I seem to be able to pick out very healthy horses & keep them that way.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyhow,


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Reckyroo said:


> Well, I started back riding in October with a friend giving me lessons - very relaxed - and her giant of a horse was just wonderful. Seriously, he was such a confidence giver and sooooo forgiving of any mistakes I made.
> After weeks of lessons, my friend decided we were off on a hack! The roads are pretty busy where we are, even though we're in the countryside, but as usual, he was a star! No spooks, dancing around, despite lorries and such like whizzing past! My friend taught me things like "don't walk over grids", "ths part of the area is like walking on ice when your horse is shod" and so many simple things I woulld have never even thought of! It was a beautiful chilly afternoon and dusk when we'd settled him in his stable - he's a super-star! The following week we were to hire out a local arena and we were having an hour cantering. My position had improved 100% with my friends "tweeking" my riding position - I kept creeping my legs under me which meant I leaned forward, but she showed me how to push my feet slightly forward (she admitted he ws a big horse for me to ride on haha but he was so gentle) and suddenly I knew what it meant when you stick in the saddle. I felt like I was superglued, just by a few small tweeks with my legs!
> Anyhow, a couple of days later I got a call to say he'd suffered from colic and she'd had to have him pts. I was so shocked and saddened. He was only 7 and the most gentle giant I ever seen.
> So for now, my riding journey has stopped - but not forever. After Olly's gentle nature and sad, sudden passing, i'm just going to put my story on hold for a little while. But it's definitely just on hold..........and not the end......... RIP Oliver xxx
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

@Reckyroo

I enjoyed reading your riding story. 

RIP, Oliver. :hug:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sad end to that part of your journey. but, carry on. find another way to get saddle time.


----------

